# possible rescue



## angie21467 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Kay,

I just wanted to touch base with you regarding a possible rescue. I was contacted today concerning a mini stallion that the owner wants to give away. This mini was housed with a regular sized quarter horse and was apparently kicked. I am told he has healed, but will see. Also, he is in a pasture fenced with barbed wire, which he keeps getting out of. Please let me know if CMHR would be interested in this little guy. I am attempting to go for a visit today or tomorrow to speak to the owner and see the situation.


----------



## virginia (Oct 26, 2004)

He does sound like a rescue, please keep us posted.

Thanks Angie.

Ginny


----------



## Ashley (Oct 26, 2004)

just curious, what is the defenition of "rescue"?


----------



## angie21467 (Oct 26, 2004)

Update:

We will be getting him here by this weekend. He is in pretty good shape. His feet need attention, but aren't serious. He is a nice weight, too. The biggest problems are that he has had no vaccinations, vet care, worming, ferrier work, etc. in who knows how long




. He is seems to be a sweet little guy, especially for a stallion. Also, the horse he is housed with is a 3 yr old QH mare



. Gelding and vaccinations, as well as pulling a coggins need to be done asap.

I will post pictures asap, but my digit al camera is broken. So, will have to get fim developed.


----------



## runamuk (Oct 26, 2004)

> just curious, what is the defenition of "rescue"?



there is your answer....borrowed from an online dictionary



> TRANSITIVE VERB: resÂ·cued , resÂ·cuÂ·ing , resÂ·cues
> 
> To set free, as from danger or imprisonment; save. See Synonyms at save 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaykay (Oct 26, 2004)

hi ashley

when we started cmhr we said we would take donated horses that owners no longer wwant or can no longer care for. Typically these horses arent in horrible shape but the theory is that if owners have a place to hand over horses then we get them BEFORE they get into serious trouble. So yes this horse would technically be a rescue because he is being handed over to us. A horse doesnt have to be starving to be a rescue.


----------



## angie21467 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry I don't have any new info on this little guy. I was told that the owner will turn him over this week.

I had wanted to try to get him by now, but have been unable to do so. My 2mo old daughter was hospitalized due to a severe stomach virus. We are home now, and she appears to be recovering well.

I am still working on it and hope to have good news soon.

Angie


----------



## angie21467 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to give you an update.

I am going today to get this horse. The owners now have him tied out on a rope because he got out of the fence and onto the road by their house. I finally convinced them that they need to go ahead and turn him over. I informed them that if he gets on the road and causes an accident they will be held responsible for any damages.

This has just taken too long, they have been just dragging their feet about releasing him. And they are the ones who originally said they wanted to give him away.

Will update again tonight, after he gets here and I check him out. Also, will take pictures.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 6, 2004)

Way to go Angie, hope your little girl is doing ok. And recovers from her stomach virus I know they can be rough on a little one. I am a paramedic and I hate to pick up the little ones who are sick like that.

Let us know how it goes with the mini.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 7, 2004)

angie

im so sorry to hear about your daughter! please let us know how your all doing when you can


----------



## angie21467 (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the concern for Alexis. I am happy to report she is doing much better and is almost back to her old self. Here is a picture of her






[SIZE=21pt]OK, update on our newest rescue, Spooky[/SIZE]. [SIZE=14pt]We finally got the little guy home. He is unfortunately still a stallion, so that will have to be taken care of asap



He is about 29" tall, and in pretty good shape. His feet need work, but aren't terrible. His mane is so thinck and heavy, it parts down the middle and is almost the same length and thickness on both sides. He has not been wormed or vaccinated in years. I have no idea how old he is, hopefully my vet can determine that for us. [/SIZE]

I am concerned that he has had a rough past. He is a bit defensive, turning his back end toward you when approached. And he will kick, as we found out while inspecting him, so that will have to go slowly. I have a few pictures to post in the next thread. Sorry they aren't very good, but we were just walking and talking and taking pictures



He does seem like a sweet guy, he will just need some socialization and trust training.


----------



## angie21467 (Nov 7, 2004)

Here are his front hooves, he has virtually no heel at all.






This is his rear view, his tail drags the ground about 6"


----------



## angie21467 (Nov 7, 2004)

And here are two side views - anyone know what color he is? He does have a couple hoof stripes and the whites tend to show around his eyes, although I haven't seen any mottling - so he may have some appy


----------



## kaykay (Nov 8, 2004)

he sure looks silver bay to me. those hoofs look bad. wonder if he ever foundered?? pretty poor trimming there!


----------



## AppyHollow (Nov 8, 2004)

I was going to say Silver Bay also, since he looks alot like my boy. The silvers can have hoof stripes too, mine does with no appy in his background at all. He's very cute! Good job on getting him out of a bad home!

Rhapsody - Appy Hollow Farm


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Nov 8, 2004)

His feet look GOOD compared to the stallion we rescued last year. Here are what Fabio's feet looked like before being trimmed, then after ONE trim (granted they needed more but the Farrier did it right...gradually, not all at once). Don't assume he's foundered just because they are long, he may be a real pistol to trim (Like Fabio was) so the owner may have just neglected it due to the trouble it was.

Fabio end of 8/2003 before first trim: Front feet






9/2003 after first trim:


----------



## angie21467 (Nov 12, 2004)

My ferrier came out this morning. The news is good - he saw no signs of founder. A couple more trims and Spooky will be good as new





front feet before





Front feet after





back feet after


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 13, 2004)

He sure is a cute little fella. Sure glad you were there to rescue him out what could have turned into a bad situation. He does look to be in pretty good shape. NOt the best trim work I have seen but not the worse feet I have come across either. Doesn't look like it would take too much to get them back into shape.





The turning and kicking thing might be a defensive movement he learned with being in with the big horse. It might be easy to fix and then it might take some time. But I bet you can sweet talk him into quiting that nasty little habit.





And what a sweet little angel sleeping in that picture.............



.


----------

